# Excessive sniffing/snorting.



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Since yesterday Alfie has been doing funny little snorts/sniffs like he's about to sneeze. He does it almost constantly for a few hours, will be fine, then will do it again.

I thought perhaps he had a cat hair up there, so ive made him have a good, full-on sneeze a few times, but that hasnt helped. His nose is very very wet, but its hard to tell if thats what is making him sniff/snort, or is because of what he's doing.

He snored REALLY badly last night, very rumbley. Although snoring is something he does.

Ive taken him to the vets, and his temp is fine, nothing can be seen up there, although of course its hard to really see anything. Both my vet and i are at a loss as to what is causing it. It must be some sort of irritation, but if it was something like a hair or grit, then that should have been expelled by now.

It doesnt seem to bother him, and he's fine in himself. I was thinking maybe it was the start of KC, but my vet doesnt think so.

Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe he caught what Archie had last week when they met, but it's come out in a different form


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

is it the reverse sneezing thing. I suppose that could be described as sniffing and snorting. If so it is quite normal in some dogs but unusual to go on for more than a few minutes at a time. I am sure some people on here said they squeezed the dogs nose to make it stop.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Blitz said:


> is it the reverse sneezing thing. I suppose that could be described as sniffing and snorting. If so it is quite normal in some dogs but unusual to go on for more than a few minutes at a time. I am sure some people on here said they squeezed the dogs nose to make it stop.


No, its very subtle. He does do that though.

He's a sleep right now and his nose is dripping.

Rona, it could be i suppose. If its a virus the symptoms might be different. He hasnt coughed at all.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

all three of mine had that and the vet said it was a type of upper respiratory infection and were given anti biotics
my vets thought it was an irritant at first but all three have now had it. it is not kennel cough as it does not sound like coughing etc. the way mine sounded it was like they had a bit of a cold. all three of mine were alright in themselves apart from the siffing and sneezing

wendy


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> all three of mine had that and the vet said it was a type of upper respiratory infection and were given anti biotics
> my vets thought it was an irritant at first but all three have now had it. it is not kennel cough as it does not sound like coughing etc. the way mine sounded it was like they had a bit of a cold. all three of mine were alright in themselves apart from the siffing and sneezing
> 
> wendy


Thats interesting, thanks. We're giving him over the weekend unless it gets worse. His chest is clear, its just all in his nose.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

yeah our vet checked their chest and that was clear and as i said they are fine in themselves.

it does take a while to clear (or the vet didn't give them a strong enuff antibiotic)


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Went back to the vets. Oscar started doing it and i cant risk anything with his heart condition.

Since this morning Alfie has developed a temp, and his glands are up. He also doesnt seem to be feeling great now.

Both are now on Baytril.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

awwwwww best get in touch with the vets.

laalies glands were slightly raised but all three dogs were alright in themselves all the way through it.


hope they feel better soon


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, Alfie did not have a good night. He had massive sneezing fits every couple of hours, and this morning is refusing to eat. He's definately feeling poorly. 

My vet said to try some Manuka honey, but typically neither of them will touch it. I melted it in some warm milk, but still no luck. £9.99 down the drain 

Hopefully the Baytril will kick in soon and he'll start feeling better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

How's Oscar?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> How's Oscar?


He seems fine. Pigged his breakfast, tried to eat Alfie's and hasnt sneezed once.

I wonder if his sneeze yesterday was coincidence. He's on Baytril though, just in case.

Not walking them is going to be hard


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> He seems fine. Pigged his breakfast, tried to eat Alfie's and hasnt sneezed once.
> 
> I wonder if his sneeze yesterday was coincidence. He's on Baytril though, just in case.
> 
> Not walking them is going to be hard


Just to rub it in, I was going to pick you up for a walk this pm


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Just to rub it in, I was going to pick you up for a walk this pm


I couldnt have come anyway. No one to dog sit


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

how are the dogs doing?????????????????????


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> how are the dogs doing?????????????????????


Oscar is fine, havent heard so much as a sniffle from him.

Alf is very down in the dumps. Still wont eat, and a fair bit of fluid from his nose. He's not sneezing/sniffing as much, but his sneezes are now proper ones and he shoots off about 5 or 6 in a row.

He'll go back to the vets if he hasnt perked up by tomorrow.


----------

